# Lillys' First Show..what an experience!



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Found my own answer regarding the cardiac clearance on offa.org. Have to be 12 months to get a clearance ..now I know for sure ;-).


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds like a great day! Most importantly, I hope both you and she had fun!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Woo-hoo sounds like you had a good experience!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Good for you and Lilly! It is such a whirlwind at first.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Ljilly28 said:


> Good for you and Lilly! It is such a whirlwind at first.


Yes it was a whirlwind..that's a great way to describe it! Actually being in a show and not on the sidelines is soooo much different! I'm glad I did it thought..I learned a bunch!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It's probably better to do cardiac clearances even older that 12 months. I know of dogs checked close to one year that were fine, and then at 15 months or older had an issue...

I would also be careful showing until a "fix" the pacing...


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

def. want to fix the pacing..she was doing just fine before last thursday..also noticed she is coming into heat. She's been super clingy with me. Not sure if that's what is getting to her?


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> Hi everyone..just wanted to let you know that I made it through Lilly's first show! She was the only pup in her class for sweeps and there were only 3 total entered into it..she got second in the best of sweeps.
> 
> In the regular class there was suppose to be 4 but there was only 2 of us..she came second in that class. Most importantly we got our feet wet and learned alot. I got lost going to the venue and I went by myself so had to lug everything inside..next time I'm bringing my husband's dolly!
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to the wonderful world of being an owner/handler. It sounds like you had a great time and have been bitten by the "show bug". You will learn more each time you show. There are lots of things to learn and it takes some time-just have fun and it will come!! 


Jennifer
Harborview


----------

